# Need VC Vigilant Rebuild Help or Manual



## zaffelalexin (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Vgilant that Ihave aquired from someone that was storing it out side unprotected. He said that he was moving it from his house to his garage and never got to it. He put in a central air system instead of the stove. He GAVE it to me only if I was going to use it. It was covered in rust and had about 3" of wet ash in it. I have disassembled it about a year ago and am now finally getting aroud to finishing it. So my question is. Does any one have a Rebuild Manual for a Vermont Castings Vigilant stove? I am close to Reassembling this stove and need to know in what order to assemble the inside air covers.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 20, 2010)

I think you can get an operators manual from Vermont Castings.   I got one from them about five years ago when we moved into this house, which had a Vigilant.  I would not call it a "Rebuild Manual" though.
I've never tried to take mine apart.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 20, 2010)

There used to be a rebuild manual from back in the day.  The air covers were always tricky and sometimes needed some grinding.  I wish you lived closer, I would invite ya to bring the stove to my place.  I miss working on them old stoves.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2010)

We have the old manual for the stove in the wiki section, but no rebuild manual. Do you remember what the order of assembly was?

PS: Woodman's does have a blowup diagram, not sure if all parts are shown though.
http://rs.woodmanspartsplus.com/company_41/vigilant I and IA.pdf.pdf


----------



## Kenster (Dec 20, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> We have the old manual for the stove in the wiki section, but no rebuild manual. Do you remember what the order of assembly was?
> 
> PS: Woodman's does have a blowup diagram, not sure if all parts are shown though.
> http://rs.woodmanspartsplus.com/company_41/vigilant I and IA.pdf.pdf



BeGreen, that link does not seem to be working.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 20, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> We have the old manual for the stove in the wiki section, but no rebuild manual. Do you remember what the order of assembly was?
> 
> PS: Woodman's does have a blowup diagram, not sure if all parts are shown though.
> http://rs.woodmanspartsplus.com/company_41/vigilant I and IA.pdf.pdf




I see what happened.  You didn't get the entire address in the link.


Should be:

http://rs.woodmanspartsplus.com/company_41/VigilantII.pdf.pdf


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2010)

Kenster said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, there are spaces in the URL and the forum software can't deal with them. You will need to copy/paste the entire path into your browser address bar. Or try this:
http://tiny.cc/nr31f


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 21, 2010)

You could try looking up the Cozy Cabin in Warrensburg NY.  The owner Eddie has been around VC stoves since he was a kid.  Im pretty sure he may have even helped me rebuild a few back in the day.  He is now some kind of master distributor for VC parts.  He may have access to the info you need.


----------

